# Cookie Monster!!!!!



## Bammx2 (Apr 12, 2005)

NNnnoooooooo!
They have made Cookie Monster a health nut!
That is just wrong!
Saw it on ABC news........
"Broccoli Monster"?
I think not!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2005)

I saw that! How disillusioning.


----------



## Sam (Apr 12, 2005)

I saw that too. I have grateful dead shirts that are 10 years old. I have a brand new one of cookie monster inside the grateful dead skull. In 10 years, some 16 year old is gonna look at me and not understand.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 12, 2005)

Ya I recall reading about that as well... what are they thinking? I find it highly doubtful that children actually would take such a gluttonous but very lovable monster like Cookie too seriously. 
Such extremes in the muppet characters are what made them so endearing. 
One of my favorites was when Ernie was looking for his pillow and found Cookie hoarding it...they argued for a bit then decided to SHARE the pillow... so in true Muppet Monster fashion... rrriiippp...  *arrgghh umm umm umm yumm yumm arrghh yumm yumm yumm. *

Ya gotta love it baby!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 12, 2005)

Yup, if Muppets aren't allowed to be OCD to the extreme then what is the fun in that.

 Next thing you know the Sweedish Chef will be cooking only Organically grown vegie dishes....


----------



## dubljay (Apr 13, 2005)

This is a truely tragic day.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm all for promoting healthy eating to kids, but HE IS A MONSTER!  He eats all sorts of strange things, even cars.  But I think most kids realise that if you are not a monster a hub cap does not substitute for a pizza.

 But what the hell, 

 Finding out what is "wrong" with children's shows and toys seems to be the in thing.  To violent, not healthy, no contact, no games that exclude anyone, whatever. 20 years from now when we got a nation of wimps and wusses and wonder why we can look back to these decissions...


----------



## dubljay (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm all for promoting healthy eating to kids, but HE IS A MONSTER! He eats all sorts of strange things, even cars. But I think most kids realise that if you are not a monster a hub cap does not substitute for a pizza.
> 
> But what the hell,
> 
> Finding out what is "wrong" with children's shows and toys seems to be the in thing. To violent, not healthy, no contact, no games that exclude anyone, whatever. 20 years from now when we got a nation of wimps and wusses and wonder why we can look back to these decissions...


 
 Well said.

 I grew up watching crazy and demented stuff and look how I turned out....err ... wait bad example....


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yup, if Muppets aren't allowed to be OCD to the extreme then what is the fun in that.
> 
> Next thing you know the Sweedish Chef will be cooking only Organically grown vegie dishes....


Hurrdy gurrdy flerrdy gerdy


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 13, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Hurrdy gurrdy flerrdy gerdy


Simon, I'm appalled! You forgot to add the flips... 

Everybody together now.... :"Hurrdy gurrdy flerrdy gerdy, flip-flip-flip-flip-flip-flip"

But yeah, people just... I dunno, over protective, not protective enuff? Don't trust their kids to be OKAY if they fall down and scrape a knee? 
SIGH! 

Another one of my favorites ... heh... BEAKER!


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yup, if Muppets aren't allowed to be OCD to the extreme then what is the fun in that.
> 
> Next thing you know the Sweedish Chef will be cooking only Organically grown vegie dishes....


Owh....owh......
HUSH!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 13, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Simon, I'm appalled! You forgot to add the flips...
> 
> Everybody together now.... :"Hurrdy gurrdy flerrdy gerdy, flip-flip-flip-flip-flip-flip"


Oops, my bad, must admit I was always partial to Animal...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Oops, my bad, must admit I was always partial to Animal...


 
 Not for long, they got him going on some medication, turns out he is ADHD.

 Beaker is getting medicated for anxiety.

 Mr Piggy... well...  she went anorexic over the winter.  After re-hab she's gone on a mission teaching kids about the dangers of not eating to hit a unrealstic model.

 The Count, mild form of Autism it turns out.

 Gonzo... well..  after drug rehab (how'd you think his nose ended up like that?) he hasn't been getting many roles.

 Oscar is now on Prozac, he's not Grouchy anymore.

 Big Bird got cut.  Being a 6-foot talking bird they felt seemed to "wonderlandish" meaning, magic mushrooms.  Not the kind of message they want to be showing.

 There is a new character in the works.  Not many details have been released, but it is rumoured to be some form of pyschiatrist.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Not for long, they got him going on some medication, turns out he is ADHD.
> 
> Beaker is getting medicated for anxiety.
> 
> ...


THATS IT!! *throws hands up*

This world is goin to hell in a hand basket!
Future generations have NO chance!

First Tonka,then twinkies,now this......


:flushed:


----------



## Gemini (Apr 13, 2005)

Cartoon characters have been blowing themselves up and killing each other for children's amusement for the last 50 years, but a muppet eating a cookie...OUTRAGEOUS! I'm glad that we, as a society have finally drawn the line.


----------



## someguy (Apr 13, 2005)

As long as snufalufagus is still around somewhere then all is well.  Why well say it with me now snufalufagus.


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

that guy was my favorite. I saw photos of the set once, that thing is so big, they have it chained to the ceiling to make it move. it looks like some sick perverted animal bondage or something. it was really bizzare.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't know why they're doing this. They wrote a rap that Cookie Monster performed (complete with hat and bling-bling) called "Healthy Food" essentially pointing out that he can't eat cookies all the time so most of the time he eats healthy food so he CAN eat cookies. Why don't they show more of that instead of ...

  "la-LA la-LA ... la-LA la-LA ... Elmo's werrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrld ..."

 I haven't seen the Swedish Chef in a while, nor Beaker, nor Animal, nor Miss Piggy (see, I thought she was going to have gastric bypass surgery) nor even Kermit T.F. My youngest is a Kindergartener, so S.Street is on in my house whenever it's broadcast.

  Elmo really does need Ritalin, btw.


----------



## someguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Kermit T.F. is the man.  No one better.
Ok Animals pretty cool too.


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

i cant believe a whole bunch of martial artists are having this conversation.


----------



## someguy (Apr 13, 2005)

Are you assuming that martial artists are sane?  Pah far from it.  I have yet to meet a sane one.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 13, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> i cant believe a whole bunch of martial artists are having this conversation.


It is important to embrace all aspects of life for one to be truely enlightened.  From birth to death, every moment has something to teach us.






That is why I will ALWAYS be a Toys R us kid...


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> It is important to embrace all aspects of life for one to be truely enlightened. From birth to death, every moment has something to teach us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA!

LMFAO....

that is the greatest thing I have read in a long time...



			
				someguy said:
			
		

> Are you assuming that martial artists are sane? Pah far from it. I have yet to meet a sane one.


no, never sane. But I expect the insane-ness to come in a  more vivid, killer form - like the time my instructor told me in great detail how exactly he would go about torturing someone if he ever found the need. (Cutting fingers, toes, then hands, feet, then knees, elbows, off the body with a rusty knife, and then cauterize the wounds with a red hot piece of iron to stop the person from bleeding to death. Isnt that messed up?)


----------



## Loki (Apr 13, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Cartoon characters have been blowing themselves up and killing each other for children's amusement for the last 50 years, but a muppet eating a cookie...OUTRAGEOUS! I'm glad that we, as a society have finally drawn the line.


Well spoken. Truly, truly sad.

~ Loki


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 13, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> i cant believe a whole bunch of martial artists are having this conversation.


SEE!! see what happens when todays generation is denied proper cookie monsterin?!? see!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2005)

Ya gotta love Beaker!


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> SEE!! see what happens when todays generation is denied proper cookie monsterin?!? see!!


LOL... you say this kinda thing after a hard group class and even harder jog, and you get me coughin up a lung in laughter.

its a good thing I didnt die - my family'd sue for sure.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 13, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> Are you assuming that martial artists are sane?  Pah far from it.  I have yet to meet a sane one.


 Miss Piggy did Karate, so this is not at all off topic


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 13, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> i cant believe a whole bunch of martial artists are having this conversation.


"Hi-yaah (chop to KTF's neck) Oh my Kermie, oh my Kermie Whermie..."


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

speaking ofworms, remember those little worms that used to crawl around ant talk! they were striped. I'd totally forgotten them til just now


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> speaking ofworms, remember those little worms that used to crawl around ant talk! they were striped. I'd totally forgotten them til just now



Oh yeah, the worms that looked like they were made out of socks!


----------



## Sam (Apr 14, 2005)

I wanted one for a pet.

Still do as a matter of fact.

My cats and dog would eat them though.

*sigh*


----------



## Gemini (Apr 14, 2005)

Man, I feel old. I still think of SS as one of those "new" kids shows. lol.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 14, 2005)

Heaven forbid we show Cookie Monster eating cookies... or kids shows like Gigglesnorts Hotel or Hr Puffinstuff...

Heres a better Idea, Get rid of Ronald and Grimmace...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2005)

The Wiggles are Australia's top-grossing performers, ahead of Nicole Kidman and Russell Crowe:

http://www.theadvertiser.news.com.au/common/story_page/0,5936,12779780%5E911,00.html


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 15, 2005)

I remember watching Captain Pugwash with my parents as a kid and being very confused when it got cancelled, something to do with a character called Master Bates and another called Seaman Staines... It's a wonder they got away with it as long as they did


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> NNnnoooooooo!
> They have made Cookie Monster a health nut!
> That is just wrong!
> Saw it on ABC news........
> ...


Cookie moster always gluttoned himself on whatever food was available.  I've seen him steal all the count's apples, or tear up whole carrot gardens. I've even seen him devour half a pillow, being careful to share half with Earnie.
 So what if he prefers cookies to iceberg lettuce, don't we all?

I've been wondering about Cookie since he entered the thrash metal scene. I think he's finally lost it. http://www.wearemongoloid.com/cookie/


----------



## Sam (Apr 16, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I remember watching Captain Pugwash with my parents as a kid and being very confused when it got cancelled, something to do with a character called Master Bates and another called Seaman Staines... It's a wonder they got away with it as long as they did


you cannot be serious.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 17, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> you cannot be serious.


Totally, it was an English kids cartoon about a sailor don't remember much else about it but I am sure my parents still have some of the "Pop up" books we got at the time


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm in utter disbelief

sell em on ebay, make trillions


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 17, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I'm in utter disbelief
> 
> sell em on ebay, make trillions


No I think it is better that my nephews and nieces get some enjoyment out of 'em (until my sister remembers why the show got cancelled anyway...)


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> you cannot be serious.


Doh! It was too good to be true. http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/pugwash.htm


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 17, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Doh! It was too good to be true. http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/pugwash.htm


Well there you go, another childhood mystery explained...
Must admit though, I believed it:idunno:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 17, 2005)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Well there you go, another childhood mystery explained...
> Must admit though, I believed it:idunno:


Truth is stranger than fiction, but fiction is always more fun! :boing2:


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 17, 2005)

Chobaja said:
			
		

> Truth is stranger than fiction, but fiction is always more fun! :boing2:


You got that right.
But reading that it was something to do with Richard Digance, it all makes sense... (That guy cracked me up)


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 17, 2005)

I doubt Cookie Monster will influence kids to eat their broccoli.  Actually my daughter when she watched that show, loved broccoli "trees" then, go figure.  What, is he going to change his name to Broccoli Monster?  See, you look like that if you eat broccoli...no, not going to work.  Besides my kids have always had cookies available and stayed slim throughout growing up.  But of course, they were in martial arts...maybe cookie monster should do take up one?  TW


----------



## Shaolinwind (Apr 17, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> my kids have always had cookies available and stayed slim throughout growing up. But of course, they were in martial arts...maybe cookie monster should do take up one? TW


Actually I hear he's a Fuzzy&Blue Belt! :boing1:

Cookie Monster ruled, but I am not really upset about the change.  IMHO Sesame street was only good When Jim Henson was alive and actively part of it... Elmo, Telly and Rosita are way past my time and frankly I can't stomach them.  I'm more of a Grover/Bert&Earnie/Guy Smiley/Cookie Moster type of guy.  

While I am on the subject, I have some really awesome Mpeg clips of classic sesame.  If anyone wants some I'd be happy to email it or send over yahoo, just PM me.

I can't seem to find any of the good Kim Henson era classic Sesame DVD on amazon or anywhere. Does anyone have a clue as to where I could find some?


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 17, 2005)

Fuzzy and blue belt, haahah, size what 20?  

We used to tape Sesame Street constantly, in horror, of not having it available some morning...cable constantly went out...but they were Beta, and who knows where we put them...or if we have any.  Have to look though.  TW


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I doubt Cookie Monster will influence kids to eat their broccoli.


 Yup.


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2005)

reminds me of a corny joke I heard once:

whats the difference between boogers and broccoli?


kids wont eat their broccoli.


----------

